# The many awkward sleeping positions of our fluffy, furry or feathered friends!



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

As alot of people liked the last thread, but wanted one for cats, ferrets, ect....I figured why not have a thread for all our fluffy, furry and feathered friends... 

So get posting pictures of your pets awkward sleeping positions here! :2thumb:




























So let's see your dogs, cats, mice, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, gerbils, hamsters and birds


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aw, I can't get any pics but my bearded dragon is the main one for sleeping strangely. He sleeps anywhere and any way. Usually he is half up on his logs or pressed up against the glass.

My parrotlet used to hang upside-down but now usually sleeps doing the splits against her toy and her cage. 

Looking forward to seeing more pics on here.
Cuts dogs.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Sleeping doing the splits?
Can imagine that would have been sore in the morning :,


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Standard cat sleeping positions -

























Willow's half furry... that counts right?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Willow :flrt:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Standard cat sleeping positions -
> image
> image
> image
> ...


 Awesome...willow is lovely


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

My dog and cat ones are on the other threads so I'll do the others here...










The rats had had an argument here and Basil had been kicked out of bed !


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I sooooo want this!!!












Rach1 said:


> Here are a couple of mine...
> image
> image
> image
> ...


 I love Gus - he sleeps with such gay abandon! :flrt:

(And I spied one of my hammocks :2thumb


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Just for you Eileen.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Just for you Eileen.
> image










....







...







...







...







...







...







...







...







...







...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Awwwww how beautiful, little squirrels ! I'll swap you the bunny for the squirrels then ?!

And Rach - I have never seen such prominent plums !


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Awwwww how beautiful, little squirrels ! I'll swap you the bunny for the squirrels then ?!
> 
> And Rach - I have never seen such prominent plums !


If I still had them I'd consider it, but they're long gone - released to freedom! :2thumb:

Prominent plums! You could say so! :gasp:


----------

